# 4 day pulled pork in fridge.



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi everyone sorry of all the safety questions. Been lazy with the holiday.  But I smoked a pork bit on Saturday, being Thursday. Is the leftover meat still good to be frozen? We have a lot left with all the other meals we made. And I would hate to throw it out if I don’t need to. Happy holidays to everyone


----------



## mike243 (Dec 27, 2019)

If your temps in the fridge are good I go 7 days no problem, just always reheat food to proper temp when you pull it out to eat.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 27, 2019)

You should be fine HB.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 27, 2019)

Yep we kinda got a rule, 7 day max !


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 27, 2019)

The nose knows.  
As everyone said above 7 days max in the fridge.
Of course, you can always vacuum seal and freeze any leftovers.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2019)

I would say it also depends on how long it sat out, before putting it in the Fridge on the day of the Feast, 5 days ago.

Bear


----------

